# Shoes for Platform Pedals?



## Fibula (Oct 20, 2008)

I tried taking the cleats off my Shimano MTB shoes but the bottom of the shoe kept sliding around on my stock platform pedals. I tried my tennis shoes which are o.k. but I'd prefer using a hard sole-shoe when pedaling, especially when riding on the pavement.

What type of shoes do you platform guys use?


----------



## demonbydesign (Sep 6, 2008)

Any skateboard shoe will do such as brands like C1RCA, VANS, and even Converse Chuck Talyors (which I like).


----------



## KLittle123 (Oct 27, 2007)

I use adidas samba shoes actually and they grip on the shoes but I think it might actually be the pedals on mine that grip really good.


----------



## jakekenney (Nov 4, 2008)

I wear Vans Classics, the soles are really soft and do an awesome job.


----------



## Modena (Apr 3, 2007)

Five Ten's. Not the cheapest platform shoes, but worth every penny imo.


----------



## preludedriven (Apr 7, 2008)

+1 for the Skate shoes. 

I bought some Adidas Cross Trainers, and they ended up gripping a little better than my Circa's, grip better in dirt hikes, and ended up being a lot lighter in weight.


----------



## Margaritaman (Aug 25, 2008)

I bought a pair of 661s off Fleabay for $30. Worn once. The difference is that they have a stiff sole which makes it easier to pedal.


----------



## pcordon (Sep 22, 2008)

I use Reeboks Skye Peak. These are walking shoes with very good grip. They work great on platform pedals and they also get the job done whenever you have to push/carry your bike on steep terrains.


----------



## cyrix (Jan 29, 2008)

Here you go: https://www.zappos.com/images/741/7418921/8521-642536-d.jpg

The DC AT-2 shoes. Sure those colors in that image are pretty much a fruit roll up....but you, of course, can get them in other colors and they work amazing well. For color advice, well I personally went and found a pair with pink and mango. I mean what's more manlier than pink and mango. Except of course something darker than black, oh...that and oiled up grecco man on man wrestling.


----------



## azn (Jan 30, 2008)

+1 as well for the skate shoes.

i have a pair of adios. sticky as hell


----------



## romar (Sep 16, 2006)

Modena said:


> Five Ten's. Not the cheapest platform shoes, but worth every penny imo.


+1. I've tried skate shoes and they do work well, but not nearly as good as the Five Ten Impacts.


----------



## musky (Jul 21, 2007)

I rock Adios as well. Great shoes!


----------



## Groffball (Jun 7, 2008)

I wear spikeless golf shoes 

No but seriously the rubber on the bottom is super grippy and and the tread conforms to anything. As I wear the tread down a bit they grip even better on my platforms.

I operate a golf course as my career so golf equipment is usually attained free of charge so I figured I'd give them a try and they seem to work well


----------



## Vmax911 (Sep 17, 2008)

I found some Avia's on clearance at sears for $25. They are considered a "hiking" shoe, thus waterproof and have soft rubber grip soles. I'm actually suprised how well they hold my platforms!


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

i 2nd a pair of dcs, if you can get a pair with the DC "pill pattern" they stick nearly as well as a pair of 5.10s i use the dcs and ive only been shaken off the pedals once or twice in 3ish years ive been on the dcs


----------



## glahnb (Jul 17, 2008)

I've been using vans. I find a pair on clearance for $10. Don't hold up very well though, I'm on my third pair in under a year. I'm thinking of going clipless now.


----------



## djevox (Jul 18, 2008)

I use vans signature skate shoe.


----------



## lyndonchen (Nov 8, 2007)

Fibula said:


> What type of shoes do you platform guys use?


A lot of pro downhillers wear Five.Ten Impacts, if that helps any. The rubber sole is super sticky, and stiff for comfortable pedaling.


----------



## LongviewTx (Aug 9, 2007)

*Adidas Absolado Indoor Soccer Shoes*

Look here:

http://www.soccer.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Merchant_Id=1&N=4294960675 594&Product_Id=320157

The sole is a very durable rubber but with very good adhesion and very high wear resistence. I use several differnt pairs but all are similar or identical to the link provided. The shoe has a "low profile" sole which makes feeling the pedal better than skater design shoes.

Second benefit is the external surface is very durable and cleans up easily. Very water repellent outer surface and they are light weight shoe.

I think they make the *perfect* platform-pedal shoe. The Absolado design is superior to the samba design mentioned in an above post. Try a pair and you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Funk#49 (Jul 4, 2008)

spazzy said:


> i 2nd a pair of dcs, if you can get a pair with the DC "pill pattern" they stick nearly as well as a pair of 5.10s i use the dcs and ive only been shaken off the pedals once or twice in 3ish years ive been on the dcs


3rd

Skate shoes are available cheap this time of year -- well, if you're in a northern climate anyway. I got a nice pair of DC Pures for ~$30. Good looking too. I wore them around until they got all mucked up from riding.


----------



## holycrikey (Sep 7, 2008)

I've used Etnies and Vans (but I definitely prefer Etnies). Both brands have a variety of soles that are soft and sticky enough to work with platforms.


----------



## twowheelsdown2002 (Oct 26, 2004)

*5-10 shoes are very good.*

You will probably find more platform riders on 5-10's than any shoe out there. Very good grip and they wear well.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

My first pair of five tens wore out after 3 years of abuse. Picked up a new pair last week - love the stiffer sole vs the old model. Well worth the $$$.


----------

